# Your perfect 4 movt symphony



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok.
Just intended for some light Sunday fun.
Ignoring all problems with thematic links, keys and the other insurmountable problems.

Create your perfect 4 movement symphony.

I have chosen to use different composers for each movt because I might have ended up with an all Mahler affair if I hadn't. But please feel free to post your perfect Beethoven symphony of whatever you decide.
You can swap and change 2nd and 3rd movt's to get your perfect Slow movt and Scherzo, as I have changed the 3rd movt of Shostakovich's 5th to my 2nd. Because I think a slow movt works better in second position and the Largo is my favourite.


1. First Movt - Allegro Mastoso from Mahler's second symphony.

2. Second Movt - Largo from Shostakovich's 5th Symphony

3.3rd Movt - Scherzo - Molto Vivace from Dvorak's 9th Symphony

4. 4th Movt - The Explorers from Vaughan William's Sea Symphony


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hard, my ideal symphony would probably be 4 1st movements.

Beethoven , symphony 9 1st mvt
Mendelssohn, symphony 5 1st mvt
Beethoven, symphony 6 1st mvt
Mendelssohn, symphony 4 1st mvt


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

1. Beethovens 9th 1st mvt
2.Beethovens 9th 2nd mvt
3. Beethovens 7th 2nd mvt
4. .Beethovens 9th 4th mvt


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

What jani said. ^ 

I may come up with an other one later, but none more accurate.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Intriguing idea... 
Without having put a huge amount of thought into it, I'll go with

I. Allegro - Vaughan Williams #6
II. Scherzo - Dvorak #7
III. Marcia funebre (Adagio assai) - Beethoven #3
IV. Rondo-Finale - Mahler #5


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Weston said:


> What jani said. ^
> 
> I may come up with an other one later, but none more accurate.


Yes I can

1. Beethovens 9th 1st mvt
2. Beethovens 9th 2nd mvt
3. Beethovens 9th 3rd mvt
4. Beethovens 9th 4th mvt


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Difficult to do without listening to the majority of the "big names'" full repertoire.

Mine would probably be:

I. *Mendelssohn No. 3 "Scottish"* - Andante con moto - Allegro un poco agitato
II. *Mahler No. 5* - Adagietto
III. *Brahms No. 3* - Poco allegretto
IV. *Dvorak No. 9 "New World"* - Allegro con fuoco


----------



## guitarnote (Apr 10, 2013)

Combining my two favorites.

Shostakovich No. 10: Moderato
Shostakovich No. 5: Allegretto
Shostakovich No. 5: Largo
Shostakovich No. 10: Andante- Allegro


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Mozart Symphony #38"Prague" 1st movement
Mozart Symphony #41"Jupiter" Andante Cantabile
Mozart Symphony #39 minuet and trio
Mozart Symphony #41"Jupiter" finale


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

The perfect* finished symphony*. *Symphony no. 8 "Unfinished Great C major symphony"*

I: *Symphony no. 8 in B minor "Allegro Moderato*" - Schubert

II: *Symphony no. 8 in B minor "Andante con moto"* - Schubert

III: *Symphony no. 9 in C major "Scherzo - Allegro Vivace*" - Schubert

IV: *Symphony no. 9 in C major "Allegro Vivace"* - Schubert


----------



## unpocoscherzando (Sep 24, 2011)

1. Mozart 25 - Allegro con brio
2. Beethoven 7 - Adagietto
3. Tchaikovsky 6 - Presto: Allegro molto vivace
4. Brahms 4 - Allegro energico e passionato

A rather diverse and lively work, I admit.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I would take all of Mahler's 2nd except for the scherzo, which I would replace with the 3d movement from Berio's Sinfonia.


Well, not really, but I would totally pay to see it if it was ever programmed that way. Just the reaction from the audience alone would be worth the price of admission!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'll cook something up for now, and I'm going to break a rule and use a piano concerto as the 1st mvt(I don't really have a good alternative that wouldn't change the symphony too much):

1) Martinu's Symphony no. 4

2) Dvorak symphony 5 mvt. 2 

Sombre and sweet. I don't know, it works for me!

3) March to the Scaffold-Berlioz. 

Humorous and wild romp.

4) Concerto for Orchestra-Bartok

Some sarcasm and brains to that wildness.

I would conduct that symphony.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Mine is pretty ridiculous but I like it anyway 

1. Scriabin 3 - Introduction+Luttes
2. Bruckner 7 - Movement 3
3. Beethoven 9 - Movement 2
4. Mahler 8 - Chorus Mysticus


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

This would be a rather odd half-hour:

I. Allegretto (Shostakovich 15, 1st movement)
II. Feierlich und gemessen (Mahler 1 - the Brüder Martin movement)
III. Scherzo - Pizzicato ostinato (Tchaikovsky 4, 3rd movement)
IV. Finale (Haydn 45 - Farewell)


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

We should take a vote at some point and decide which "symphonies" to listen to. 3 symphonies that people have created.


----------



## davinci (Oct 11, 2012)

1. Beethoven 3 .... I. Allegro con brio
2. Borodin 1 .... I. Adagio- Allegro- Andantino
3. Bruckner 9 .... 1. Feierlich. Misterioso	
4. Mozart 40 .... I. Molto Allegro


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm too much of a stickler for something that makes tonal sense, I guess, so I've come up with this era-spanning symphony in B minor:

1. Bach Orchestral Suite No. 2 Overture (B minor)
2. Haydn Symphony No. 104 "London" 2nd movement _Andante_ (G major)
3. Bruckner Symphony No. 9 2nd movement _Scherzo_ (D minor)
4. Berg Piano Sonata No. 1, Orchestrated version (B minor)


----------

